# JHS and BOSS team up for one pedal



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

JHS angry charlie and Blues Driver in one pedal.

Boss JB-2 Angry Driver w/ JHS Angry Charlie and Boss BD-2 Circuit | Andertons

*Here’s what Boss say about the JB-2 Angry Driver:*
The Boss JB-2 ANGRY DRIVER is Boss’ first ever collaborative pedal, designed in conjunction with JHS pedals. This is a dual overdrive pedal taking circuits from two companies and combining it into one, incredibly versatile overdrive pedal. Capable of anything from boost to all out distortion, the JB-2 features more than enough gain on tap and with separate control over both circuits you get unbelievable control over your tone.

Inside the JB-2 you’ll find a modified Boss BD-2 gain circuit, Boss’ legendary overdrive in production for over 25 years and used by players all over the world and JHS’ now famous ANGRY CHARLIE high gain drive, modded and re-born into a new compact unit with three knob design. 

What’s special? Well Inside, you get both circuits; complete with independent LEVEL, GAIN AND TONE, thanks to Boss’ Dual concentric pot design, controls over each and well as a ton of different options for running the two together. The pedal design has been created with versatility in mind to cater for all levels of gain with high gain and low noise. You also get a feature that Boss first introduced two decades ago – Remote switching. Using a Boss Latching Footswitch gives you options to switch gain circuits on the fly or even run them in SERIES and PARALLEL. With Remote switching you could even use your switching system to change circuits automatically.

A total of six special modes means that these two overdrives can run in variety of ways to suit your style and rig;


JHS Mode – The standard pedal turns the unit on or off and engages the Angry Charlie Circuit. Adding the remote switch means you can switch between the AC and BD circuits remotely
BOSS Mode – The standard pedal turns the unit on and off and engages the BD-2 Circuit. Adding the remote switch means you can switch between BD and AC circuits remotely
JHS/BOSS Mode – The Pedal is always on. The standard Boss foot switch then switches between the BD and AC circuits – The remote switch works as your on and off pedal
J-B Mode – This runs the AC into the BD circuit. The standard Boss footswitch turns the unit on and off – Adding the remote switch switches between SERIES MODE and BD Mode
B-J – This runs the BD into the AC circuit. The standard Boss foot switch turns the unit on and off – the remote switches between SERIES MODE and AC Mode
PARALLEL – This runs both circuits in Parallel – This maintains the clarity of both circuits at the same time – the remote switch then drops out the BD circuits and gives you just the AC
Boss have also implemented different LED’s giving you Blue for Boss, Red for JHS and a special White LED when running both together making it easy for you to know what setting you are on. With a remote switch added and the six modes you basically get one of the most versatile drives on the market giving you 12 options and almost infinite possibilities.

The BD-2 gives you that legendary low gain tone, that can be used to push amps into sonic bliss and give you light, touch sensitive gain. While the Angry Charlie gives you full-on, high-gain, Plexi like tones.

All standard Boss compact features are implemented, battery powered, 9 volt input, high quality sound and legendary Boss build quality.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow. I did not see this coming.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Neat. Definitely curious about the B-J mode.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I'd like to try this one out, Boss is doing some really innovative stuff lately. I've really liked the Waza DM-2/BD /SOD. I'm looking forward to trying out this and the new chorus that is coming out.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> Wow. I did not see this coming.


I don't think anyone did. Boss is not the sort to collaborate. Smells to me like something that came out of a chance NAMM meeting.

At the same time, Boss is kind of late to the two-drivers-in-one show. Well before this one there were a number of Visual Sound / Truetone pedals like the Jeykll and Hyde and VS-XO, the Analogman King of Tone, Way Huge Camel Toe, and plenty of others from various boutique folks. More recently, Chase Bliss introduced the Brothers, that has stackable drivers. Most of those, however, come in a larger form factor (Hammond 1590BB chassis or similar), while this preserves the classic small Boss footprint. The requirement to use an external footpedal to foot-select the drive sections is a bit of a nuisance, though.

I find it funny how they decided to use a colour scheme that is more reminiscent of JHS pedals than Boss.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

mhammer said:


> At the same time, Boss is kind of late to the two-drivers-in-one show.


What about the boss SD-2?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow, this is crazy. I wonder why now and why JHS? They're a big company when it comes to boutique, but so are Keeley, Analogman, etc. so I wonder if Boss has put the feelers out before and been denied, or if this is just pure fortune?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

hollowbody said:


> Wow, this is crazy. I wonder why now and why JHS? They're a big company when it comes to boutique, but so are Keeley, Analogman, etc. so I wonder if Boss has put the feelers out before and been denied, or if this is just pure fortune?


Do you think any of the guys you mentioned would say no to Boss? Genuinely wondering


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

vadsy said:


> Do you think any of the guys you mentioned would say no to Boss? Genuinely wondering


Keeley might. He's got a reputation as being a bit of a dick afaik. But him and Analog Mike also built their companies on modding Boss pedals, so there's that. 

It's hard to imagine anyone would say no to Boss because you're almost guaranteed to make money, but maybe they would see it as selling-out? Who knows. Also, there's the issue of copyrights and intellectual property. I wonder if Boss licensed out the JHS circuit to adopt to this platform, or if they had JHS create a new, slightly-different circuit and then bought the rights to it, etc.

If Boss wanted to control everything and own the IP, I could see lots of people balking at that.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

soldierscry said:


> What about the boss SD-2?


Does that allow stacking?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I love the form factor so having to use an external f/s is a small price to pay for that. 

Now hows about a combination SD1/Timmy?


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Does that allow stacking?


I thought so but on further investigation it does not allow stacking. So you are correct.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

A proud moment for regurgitated pedal design.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

JHS has a very controversial reputation. Personally I would not touch their stuff.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Taken from another poster on another forum, think of it what you will:

_"For the family tree....

Marshall Blues Breaker
-- Analog Man King/Prince of Tone
-- etc.
-- MI Audio Crunch Box
---- Suhr Riot
---- Angry Charlie
---- etc.

The AC has one or two component value differences from the MI Audio Crunch Box."_


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

keefsdad said:


> JHS has a very controversial reputation. Personally I would not touch their stuff.


Why is that?


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Doug B said:


> Why is that?


They are allegedly associated with an extreme right wing religious organization.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

keefsdad said:


> They are allegedly associated with an extreme right wing religious organization.


Tone supersedes religion. If Tom Cruise built me a pedal, and it was awesome, I'd take it.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

adcandour said:


> Tone supersedes religion. If Tom Cruise built me a pedal, and it was awesome, I'd take it.


+1

As long as I don't have to join, I don't care what religion a pedal maker (or any other business operation) is or supports. The vast majority of religious people I know aren't very militant. 

Now if they were card-carrying PETA members, I may have a problem.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

keefsdad said:


> They are allegedly associated with an extreme right wing religious organization.


Interesting-never knew that-how did you find out?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Doug B said:


> Interesting-never knew that-how did you find out?


I don't know if they're necessarily right wing but they were adopted by many praise and worship church players which somewhat labeled them. I'm not bothered by it. I think the bigger issue that people take up is that much of what they put out, especially at the beginning, was copies of other peoples work with a few mods and jacked up prices. My personal experience with JHS has left me underwhelmed with a few of the flavour of the month pedals that I've had a chance to try.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Doug B said:


> Interesting-never knew that-how did you find out?


Google "JHS controversy"


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I don't know if they're necessarily right wing but they were adopted by many praise and worship church players which somewhat labeled them. I'm not bothered by it. I think the bigger issue that people take up is that much of what they put out, especially at the beginning, was copies of other peoples work with a few mods and jacked up prices. My personal experience with JHS has left me underwhelmed with a few of the flavour of the month pedals that I've had a chance to try.


The allegations is that they are extremely right wing to the point of promoting hatred.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

keefsdad said:


> The allegations is that they are extremely right wing to the point of promoting hatred.


I don't really care, probably best I don't know. So far the pedal doesn't sound great in the existing demos but some folks have given a different take with their personal reviews, I'll wait for the better sound clips.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

keefsdad said:


> Google "JHS controversy"


Thanks, I'll check it out. Learn something new every day.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I liked the parallel mode.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Are the sources for the "controversy" reliable, backed up and validated??


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2017)

I have the JHS Pulp 'N Peel orange squeezer compressor copy. It is really nice, and has a blend knob which I need on a compressor.

I haven't notice my rig bringing in more religious radio stations than usual.


----------



## zerorez (Jul 4, 2008)

The Waza version is coming!


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> I love the form factor so having to use an external f/s is a small price to pay for that.
> 
> Now hows about a combination SD1/Timmy?


That would be cool!!


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

I did not know about the scandals. Otherwise I'd be tempted to buy one of these for my bass board.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

keefsdad said:


> JHS has a very controversial reputation. Personally I would not touch their stuff.


They've addressed this on their official website. From what I can see, people are using the church's reputation to smear JHS, which isn't really cool. JHS Pedals Supports Human Rights


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> They've addressed this on their official website. From what I can see, people are using the church's reputation to smear JHS, which isn't really cool. JHS Pedals Supports Human Rights


Thanks for the link. I just read it and the rumours seem unfounded. I guess I'll give one of these a go eventually if I have some money to spare.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm not sure why he would attend the church and volunteer for three years if he didn't agree with their teachings. Not that I want to have a big debate about it, everyone is of course entitled to their opinion.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

keefsdad said:


> I'm not sure why he would attend the church and volunteer for three years if he didn't agree with their teachings. Not that I want to have a big debate about it, everyone is of course entitled to their opinion.


You make a good argument. It really doesn't make any sense for him to volunteer and support the group; but at the same time, I can't imagine a company as prolific as Boss would want to be tied up with a group that supports these viewpoints as they could be very damaging to sales. I really feel like we're missing a piece of the puzzle and that not all of the information has been fully clarified.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

FWIW it seems that he left around the time that the whole Uganda thing reared it's ugly head. As a church goer, I can tell you that there can sometimes be a lot of ugliness behind the scenes that can take a while to reach the light of day - for me, he gets the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

keefsdad said:


> I'm not sure why he would attend the church and volunteer for three years if he didn't agree with their teachings. Not that I want to have a big debate about it, everyone is of course entitled to their opinion.


We have a forum for this stuff, which is where it should stay. You can then discuss and compare this church and it's followers to all of the other religions on the planet.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

FWIW, JHS have teamed up with other companies for every pedal they've put on the market

If you consider copying a circuit "teaming up", that is


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Business said:


> FWIW, JHS have teamed up with other companies for every pedal they've put on the market
> 
> If you consider copying a circuit "teaming up", that is


lol, but isn't that the entire boutique pedal industry? There are a few (very few) exceptions, but most are tweaks of circuits that have been around forever!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

$260 at L&M. A little steep for me. Would like to check it out though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2017)

davetcan said:


> We have a forum for this stuff, which is where it should stay. You can then discuss and compare this church and it's followers to all of the other religions on the planet.


Ya fuck the church. 
I thought the JHS dislike was because they cloned a pedal and sold it as original a long time ago.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2017)

delete duplicate


----------

